# How do I manually access a router?



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Windows XP. How do I set up windows to get to the popup that allows me to enter a password? At this point the computer is trying to connect automatically.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

Open your internet browser and in the URL, type the router's IP Address.

Typically, home routers will come with a default IP address of 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1. Some Cisco routers will use 10.0.0.1.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The router is here at the house. My problem is in Windows XP. One computer gets the login screen which is what I want. The other does not. I need to access the option in windows that sets up automatic versus manual logins and to the point I get the system to provide the password prompt,


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

It depends on what you're trying to log in to. 

If you want to log into your router, use the IP Addresses I listed above unless you changed the IP range in the router. Use the online setup screens to set your router up.

If you want a login screen for Windows XP, open your Control Panel, double click User Accounts, click on "Change the way users log on or off" put a check in the "Use the Welcome Screen" box and click "Apply Options".

If you want a login for a particular ISP, you'll need to install the software onto that computer and set it up according to that software.

If you want to set up an email account login screen, you'll need to set it up in your email program.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If you drill down from the control panel starting with internet connections to get to a point where it allows you to setup preferred connections. There's seems to be no alternative but to select an automatic logon to the network/router. Out o four computers, I have a problem with one when I select the network from the ones the computer sees. All of the others, which includes 2 XPs and 1 Windows 8 machine get the password/net work key prompt.

None of the others had a problem accessing the router by selecting the networks found.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Darren said:


> If you drill down from the control panel starting with internet connections to get to a point where it allows you to setup preferred connections. There's seems to be no alternative but to select an automatic logon to the network/router. Out o four computers, I have a problem with one when I select the network from the ones the computer sees. All of the others, which includes 2 XPs and 1 Windows 8 machine get the password/net work key prompt.
> 
> None of the others had a problem accessing the router by selecting the networks found.


I suspect that this isn't a login problem, but a fundamental networking problem in that one workstation. Have you checked to see if the network is available in that computer?

Find out what the router IP address is, they try pinging it from the computer you're having difficulty with.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The computer sees the network. Out of four computers it's the only one that doesn't get the network key popup. Instead it attempts to connect. I end up with a message that says windows couldn't find a certificate. 

Nothing was done with the other computers when the router was changed. In the past the computer signed on automatically to a router that didn't have security. I've deleted the automatic signons but I can't find a way to designate a manual signon.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Darren said:


> Instead it attempts to connect. I end up with a message that says windows couldn't find a certificate.


Give us the exact full error message please.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

When I click connect I get the *Waiting for the network message* which I should not see based on the results on the other computers.

At that point nothing happens. I've changed the properties so now it says the network requires network key. Still no prompt like on this machine to input the key.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Darren said:


> When I click connect I get the *Waiting for the network message* which I should not see based on the results on the other computers.
> 
> At that point nothing happens. I've changed the properties so now it says the network requires network key. Still no prompt like on this machine to input the key.


Possibilities.

1. Wrong IP. Reset the router to factory default and go to the default IP.
2. You typed the IP address wrong, maybe using a comma instead of a period.
3. The router is dead.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Zombie router? Three other computers connect just fine. Each gets the network key popup to sign on. I can't find an option under the wireless connections properties to tell windows not to automatically connect and when it does, give me a popup to input the network key.

So:

1. Why set the router to the factory default when three computers access it just fine? AFAIK, it is set on the factory default.

2. I've never had to type an IP address, just the network key.

3. The router is enabling this internet connection, ergo IT'S ALIVE!

It looks like a duck, quacks like a duck and walks like a duck. so how come the fourth computer can't give me a popup? I nver thought I'd want to see a popup. WTHIWW Windows? Any Windows XP experts around?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Darren said:


> Any Windows XP experts around?


Pretty much everyone who replies here is an XP expert.

Have you considered a dead port, try changing the port this 'dead' one is plugged into and see what happens.
Have you considered a bad cable? try replacing it.
Have you considered a bad NIC card in the computer?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Darren said:


> Zombie router? Three other computers connect just fine. Each gets the network key popup to sign on. I can't find an option under the wireless connections properties to tell windows not to automatically connect and when it does, give me a popup to input the network key.


When I asked you to ping the router you replied with,

_"The computer sees the network."_

Since you didn't mention pinging, I'm wondering how you know that.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The wireless device connected to the computer sees the network. When it refreshes the list of networks available it sees the network I want to connect to as do the other three. The only cable is from the router to the cable modem. All of the computers are wireless. The working computers are in three separate houses. All of them see the network the same as the fourth. With the other three, windows "understands" the network is secure and requires a network key. Windows on the fourth computer is not prompting for the network key.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

You should be able to "Create a New Connection". Then you will get a login and password window. I had to do this all the time when I ran XP. It has been a while though.
See
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...l/proddocs/en-us/howto_i_client.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## kybound (Nov 24, 2013)

I know its a bit late, but it sounds like you have set your connection to automatically log in to a preffered network and the security passphrase is wrong, so you can't connect. this link should explain how to fix it. http://www.tp-link.us/article/?faqid=186 

Good Luck!!


----------

